

Ice Cream Sandwich will not save Android tablets - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100667-ice-cream-sandwich-will-not-save-android-tablets

======
ChuckMcM
Not a lot here, Apple fan screams defiantly at new Android release claiming
its not a threat to tablets.

~~~
mrsebastian
FWIW, the author, Ray Walters is one of the most Androidy people out there. He
used to write for an all-Android site.

~~~
ChuckMcM
"Fascinating" as Mr. Spock would say. Perhaps he's screaming because he
_wants_ an Android release that will challenge the iPad but isn't getting it.

~~~
mrsebastian
That sounds likely :)

------
Osiris
If I looked at all the tablets that were $399 or higher, I would get the iPad
hands down each time. You know what you're getting, and you know you're
getting 100,000 apps to do just about anything. Why would I pay the same (more
or less) amount as an iPad for a non-iOS device? Look at the TouchPad and
Playbook. Same price, but almost NO apps.

The Kindle Fire will do well because it's $199. The fact that it'll have the
Amazon AppStore and (presumably) run most Android apps will help is sustain
itself, but people will buy because of the price and the Amazon name.

Android is going to have to go a long way with a lot of great apps to make an
Android tablet worth paying the same as an iPad.

~~~
latortuga
> Why would I pay the same (more or less) amount as an iPad for a non-iOS
> device?

Because you don't want to support Apple, don't like the iPad, like Android,
have a killer app on Android, or any of a myriad of other reasons. Until iOS5,
"because I don't have another computer" was even a good reason.

